# Need to forfeit a Friday night block



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

How do I do it..? Can someone provide screen shots?


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Or you could watch the video it's in.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Colie said:


> Or you could watch the video it's in.


Link please.. I tried to Google...


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Go to your calendar, click on the date, click on the block, click on forfeit, swipe to forfeit. This is for iPhone android could be different. People make this job out to be way harder than it is.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Maybe bec I have an android.

Ty done..


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Same on Andriod

g


----------

